# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Scheduled chat times?

## Total Eclipse

Okay, so we are going to try to get this going again. In 2012, we had a thing going where we had a "Host" (volunteer members) direct discussed in-depth chat groups as well as staff. Trying to pick a time that best suits most of us..... What time zone/days would you guys be able to chat for say 30 mins - 1 hour at a time?  ::):

----------


## HoldTheSea

I'm in the Eastern Time Zone (US)... I'm around most of the time. The only times I'm not really online are very early AM.

----------


## Cuchculan

GMT here. US time would be our over night. Always hard to work times out. Going to have others in Australia and the likes. Whole new time zone. Only people from the US I used to see in the last room I was ever in were those who chatted during their day time. Was always awkward trying to meet certain people in the room. Had to accept they had things to do during their day time. I like my bed too, which meant we nearly always missed each other. I am sure US chatters can come up with a time plan. Rest of Europe might have their own time plan. Only 1 hour ahead of us in mainland Europe. Which means anywhere from 6 to 12 hours depending where in the US others live. Big difference.

----------


## anxiouskathie

Dinner time is good for me....i'm on mountain time

----------


## Koalafan

Running on Central US time here  ::):  I would love something like this again!! I miss the ol days of active chat  ::(:

----------


## MobileChucko

I'm all for meeting in chat...  I'm on the central time zone also... ::D:

----------


## maeapothem

Central US time... all day.

----------


## Otherside

UK, GMT time. Possibly six - eight hours behind the US given on where in the US we're talking about. 

Could possibly do it sometimes though, given that I'm a nightowl.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Maybe just set times because it looks like chat is not really doing so good yet so it may help to do the times because of people living all over but odds are they may not be enough to do times yet so as the sites grows as it is more will come and join I believe . Great post!

----------


## SmileyFace

I went into the chat earlier to find there were 3 other people in there. The most I had seen in a long time! It was quite lovely. I miss the old days when we'd get a full house in that chatroom <3 But I don't know where all those old members were  ::(:  I miss them.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I have  been in so many chatrooms over the years and sometimes they are down and then back up so hopefully it will continue to grow more . I believe it will over time since AZ has shut down and many other sites that were bought out by corporations and then shut down which is just pathetic and makes us all look for new places and then once again shut down but I like that this site has posted it will NOT be for sale. I pray many others do not sell out.

----------


## Cuchculan

Loki does be sitting in the room all alone most evenings / nights. That is one person. Don't be afraid to drop in and say hello to her.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Loki is a doll she is so sweet and helpful and she loves to help others so much but she also needs support like the rest of us so Please join chat and chat away! God Bless you all!

----------


## Cuchculan

You know what would be even better, if people actually talked when they were in the chat room. You can sit there for twenty minutes and not a person says anything. It doesn't exactly encourage people to stay in the room. Right now it shows 2 people in the room. Both are not talking. I went in for a minute. Felt sorry for Loki who was sitting there just waiting and hoping. Not much of a room user myself. But if using the room try and talk. Might make others start using the room a bit more.

----------


## Otherside

And Social Anxiety strikes again. Generally the reason I avoid the Chatroom. SA means I freak out in situations like that. 

On the subjects of set times though - 

There's more of us here than there was when this was brought up before. Could possibly have EU times/US times? Only issue is us over in the EU timezones are generally asleep by the time US return from work/US prime time. 

Or could possibly do weekends. Weekends might work.

----------


## Cuchculan

Two regulars in the room all day are on US time. But I am not sure what happens. Might fall asleep and forget to log off. Others do have problems with their net. So simply vanish. The name will remain. But they are not there. Could have all these names in the room and no talking at all.

----------


## Conceda

Oh..I never try the chat room here. I'd like to try it the soonest.

----------

